# From The Wolfe Pit



## bbquzz (Jan 1, 2010)

Reverend Marvins Honey Glazed Chicken Legs. Now I know why you all 
talk about Reverend Marvins and I know why Larry keeps a gallon.

Waiting for the grill to get up to temperature





Just a little past the prescribed 350°.





Chicken on and inside to make the glaze.





Good for my first attempt.





I either should have checked closer or held them back from directly 
over the coals while glazing, they did get some char, but really very 
good. Now if my Buckeyes can do as well in the Rose Bowl I'll be very happy.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 1, 2010)

Yum ! Charred chicken skin rules! Nice looking old Weber.


----------



## Griff (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm with Scotty on this -- charred skin is the best part of chicken. Those looked great.


----------



## BluzQue (Jan 1, 2010)

_*VERY VERY NICE* _ *bbquzz*   

 8)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 2, 2010)

Great job on the chicken Buzz!!  +the Bucks pulled of a BCS victory (for once)  LOL!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 2, 2010)

charred chicken skin is the best part.  I'm doing roadside today, I'll
show you how mine look.


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks CM, I'll check back later.


----------



## californiagrillin (Jan 2, 2010)

Good Lookin Yardbird bbquzz. Good meal and a good game. Congrats to your Buckeyes.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 2, 2010)

Dagnabbit Muskee, those look fantastic!!!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 2, 2010)

Tasted so good I email with Woody and got a gallon of RM's coming. I'll be checking the Wolfe Pitt for other recipes with RM's, thanks for sharing Larry.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 2, 2010)

What griff said


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow! Those look great!


----------

